# Rifle Deer Season



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The End---Our rifle deer Season has passed .Today was the last day. Started on the 15th.Sharon and I didn't fill our tags but we had a great time.I seen 24 doe and 5 bucks,Sharon seen 5 does ,a buck and a coyote. I kick my butt for not taking one of them young bucks their better eating anyways,just today at 8.30 am wet and soggy out I let a 10'' + SPIKE PASS I HAD THE FEELING OF A BIG RAINNY DAY Buck .But on the last day I should have taken the spike--Guess I'll have to get out next week durning Black Powder season. Did stumble on a dead coyote today, Ravens allready have'en him for supper must have been shot the first week. Wasn't going to do many deer mounts this year but have skinned 15 so far and there's 2 more 10pts laying on the shop floor for morning--a lot of nice Bucks taken this year--mostly 10pts +. My butt is drag'en. If I get the time I've got to sight in the smoke pole tomorrow . Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We've had crazy weather here only about 2" of snow around here Didn't last but western U.P. had alot more. we have bare ground and warm temps the hole season .should cool down and snow soon that will help the hunting---take care and Shoot'em Dead _____SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you didn't get any yet SB, although I'm sure that will change in BP season. You gonna mount 17 ?? Geez didn't you say you retired? Good Luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya our buck season ended yesterday also, think theirs a late bow season but I don't own one, guess I could rig something up to look like a bow.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

We still have a month of deer season left. Hopefully I will have time and good weather in December to do a little more hunting. Things are finally getting back to normal (somewhat) around here so maybe I will get a chance to go more. Hindsight is 20/20 aint it SB10PT. I know the feeling of letting one go to try for another. Trouble is I have filled my buck tag before only to have the "Big Boy" show up the next time I am out. Danged if you do and danged if you don't.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> We still have a month of deer season left. Hopefully I will have time and good weather in December to do a little more hunting. Things are finally getting back to normal (somewhat) around here so maybe I will get a chance to go more. Hindsight is 20/20 aint it SB10PT. I know the feeling of letting one go to try for another. Trouble is I have filled my buck tag before only to have the "Big Boy" show up the next time I am out. Danged if you do and danged if you don't.


 Been there a few times bar-d, heck I've left it to the last two days and not seen a buck, as usual Next year!! Actually I mentioned it to the wife last night and she said good, already have two freezer's full and don't need the third one fired up.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hassel this time a year just let hang up there where your from.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You sound like dad...retired but not done workin yet ! You keep that up telling everyone you are done.

Sorry you did not have the buck you wanted in your sights...but you got to get out and do what you love.

Besides...if it was easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You sharing that beer ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Beer is to share ! And it is Miller time. Used to brew beer mmm. Do wine mostly now.


----------

